# New to the forum



## OzPaul (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi All,  Just wanted to say hello.  My name is Paul and i live in Perth, Australia and i study Kenpo Karate.  Thanks


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to MT.  Look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 7, 2011)

G'Day Paul
Welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OzPaul (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## seasoned (Jan 7, 2011)

Greetings and welcome Paul, hang out and enjoy......


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 8, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 8, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to MT Oz!


----------

